

Engineering is horseshit - michaelkscott
http://thebookwriter.org/

======
moonchrome
Engineers are not usually characterized as "expressive creatures", it has
nothing to do with pushing pixels to make things pretty and is actually about
problem solving, and how does debating "look & feel" apply to engineers in the
sense that it applies to designers ? Almost nothing in that article applies as
a criticism of engineering so the point that you can replace [graphic] design
with engineer fails.

Without engineering you have no product. And, as demonstrated by numerous
applications, especially in the corporate world, you can have products without
any input from a [graphic] designer or consideration for graphics design.

There is definitely a case to be made about over-engineering, doing
engineering for engineering sake, and ignoring other aspects of building a
product, but this certainly isn't it so I'm ether missing something or this
post is ?

~~~
cobychapple
I'm guessing this post is a direct response to "Design is Horseshit"
(<http://yongfook.com/post/14295124427/design-is-horseshit>), which was on HN
earlier.

It appears that the author of this post has taken the original article and
simply replaced 'design' with 'engineering' the whole way through it, thus the
unusual characterisation of engineers as "expressive creatures" you point out.

~~~
moonchrome
Yeah that's my point, the author is trying to be witty but fails so the post
is "missing it".

